

Ask HN: New to HN's and have some questions - badwetter

First is there a FAQ somewhere?<p>This may be answered in such a FAQ; if so I apologize in advance.<p>I've been a member of this fine community now for a couple of weeks. In my reading of comments I've noticed some remarks talking about down voting. How does one do this? I only see an up-vote arrow, nothing seems obvious to me on how to down-vote an article, that doesn't seem to mesh with Hackers News culture.<p>Thanks.
Stephen
Toronto
======
danielamitay
FAQ: <http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

On down voting: (From FAQ)

Q: Why don't I see down arrows?

A: There are no down arrows on submissions. They only appear on comments after
users reach a certain karma threshold.

~~~
badwetter
Thanks! What is the threshold?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Currently 500:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1853529>

------
RiderOfGiraffes
The following are of relevance:

<http://ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html>

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

<http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

The last of these has the answer to your question on down-voting.

------
Jun8
Also, when you're asking a question like this, you should prefix it by "Ask
HN:"

~~~
badwetter
OIC Wasn't sure if the software appended that or not. Will do in the future!

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
You have time, you can still edit the title.

~~~
badwetter
Done 8>)

